# real ducks killed by real duck hunters



## T-N-T (Jan 17, 2015)

Finally got the chance (finally) to hunt with the beloved king killer delete this morning.
Started off slow.  But had some come in here and there through out the morning.  
Didn't even have to rub mud on my face!


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## T-N-T (Jan 17, 2015)

Also got to meet chase this morning.  Maybe he well post some of his pics as well.

Thanks Killer!  Had a blast!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2015)

Looks like a good time!


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks like a good time!



It was fun.

Killer marinated that Canada in the salt water.


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice Job Fellows!!!! ( Killer would you please smile in your next picture)


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Jan 17, 2015)

Great meeting you today!  Hers one of you and killer.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 17, 2015)

King Killer Delete


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Chase4556 (Jan 17, 2015)

Had a great time this morning guys. I will post the pictures I took tomorrow. Chris ( I remembered your name) it was great meeting you.


----------



## Chase4556 (Jan 17, 2015)

That goose was so big it makes killer look like he has whopper hands!


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 18, 2015)

Chewbaka81 said:


> Great meeting you today!  Hers one of you and killer.



Hey, that one turned out nice!  
Again, it is great to get out and hunt with and meet new people.  Lots of great guys out there if you are willing to meet them!


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice.  Good to see some "real Duck" hunters.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 18, 2015)

Where are the "real ducks" ? I see hooded mergansers and a goose....


----------



## triton196 (Jan 18, 2015)

looks like a good time


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 18, 2015)

arrow3 said:


> where are the "real ducks" ? I see hooded mergansers and a goose....:d



lolz


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 19, 2015)

Arrow3 said:


> Where are the "real ducks" ? I see hooded mergansers and a goose....



That took longer than I expected.
All is fair in decoy duck hunting...


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 19, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Nice.  Good to see some "real Duck" hunters.



Where?


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 19, 2015)

We had a good time and with all the birds we have over here because of the weather we did good scratching out those mergs. It took all morning to do that. Now if some you guys know where some birds are I take good direction. Some of you
 Guys are allot closer to the Mississippi flyway than we are. So beat up on us if you want. We killed them and folks are gona eat them.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 19, 2015)

*"If I had found ducks like that in Georgia, I would have saved a lot of gas and hours on the road. This season's fluctuations in temperature has caused the birds to move in and out. They are out of Georgia for the most part right now."* Who said this? My point exactly.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 19, 2015)

A blind man with a 3 legged dog can kill ducks in La.


----------



## Billy2516 (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice hunt guys. That's a better bag than most of are ga hunts. 
Congrats


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 19, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> We had a good time and with all the birds we have over here because of the weather we did good scratching out those mergs. It took all morning to do that. Now if some you guys know where some birds are I take good direction. Some of you
> Guys are allot closer to the Mississippi flyway than we are. So beat up on us if you want. We killed them and folks are gona eat them.



Borderline cyber scouting.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 19, 2015)

Great hunt fellars.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 19, 2015)

Wrap'em in bacon....  yum yum.  Looked like fun to me!


----------



## andyparm (Jan 19, 2015)

Lucky for me I can always sniff out some fish eaters. My season would be a disaster right now without them! Good hunt guys. I don't care what people say about a Hooded Merganser. They lock up real pretty and fall from the sky when the steel meets duck. The taste can be withstood after lots of cold saltwater, hot sauce, and bacon!


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 19, 2015)

Thems is real ducks.  don't knows what choos be talkin bouts.


----------

